
Intel's Kaby Lake is a must have for 4k Video - ChuckMcM
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3113457/components-processors/intels-kaby-lake-chip-is-a-must-have-for-4k-video-fiends.html
======
ChuckMcM
I think the really interesting tidbits are somewhat buried here, first that
Intel stuttered on the 10nm node, the so called tick tock tock. Another
indication that Moore's law is at its nadir. And that the choice to "spend the
transistors" on video hardware rather than on additional instructions or
pipelines etc.

That second bit is the evolution of the microprocessor into something more
System-on-Chip (SoC) like and perhaps the first real hint that general purpose
CPUs are obsolete.

The driving "buying" decision for many people on their hardware has been
battery life for a while, surpassing weight. And the best way to boost battery
life is to look at all the things people do with their laptop or tablet and
power optimize with special circuitry all the things that consume the most
power. Phone companies have been doing it with their SoCs for years and years.

